# Tapping Sound Under Timing Belt Cover



## ZXguy1986 (Oct 9, 2005)

You guys are good.

I have a tapping sound coming from under the timing belt cover. The mechanics I asked to locate the sound (it does sound like a valve) all say that it is coming from under the timing belt cover. Timing belt and related accessories were all changed last Summer (2005) and the sound just started a month ago after maybe 2,000 miles. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.

[email protected]


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd pull the top cover, see if there is any evidence of rubbing. I think it's possible the sound is more likely in the valve cover, maybe a sticking lifter......


----------



## ZXguy1986 (Oct 9, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I'd pull the top cover, see if there is any evidence of rubbing. I think it's possible the sound is more likely in the valve cover, maybe a sticking lifter......



OK Zen, thanks. Will do that.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

underpants gnomes...


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

I'd likely assume its a lifter. Espcially if you're hearing the noise from the upper portion of the engine. If it is from the lower portion of the time cover, then the people who changed your belt need to be shot as this might be a sign of a bum idler pulley.


----------

